# I watched Twilight



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally.
And I love it!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I want to see it again and again and again!
I could go on for AGES about everything!

woot!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you read the books yet?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

No because i thought it would all be terrible. And my obsessed cousin convinced me to come and i dont regret it. I will read the books before the next movie comes out, though


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I've read them all.. I lent the last one to my friend, and we talked about seeing the movie when it came out. Well when it came out in a bigger town he never invited me and went with 6 other friends. I asked him about it and he said they were going to it when it came out in our town, and he'd invite me.. well that came and went, so I've never seen it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

you should go see it with your brother or something like that.
But i think it's more enjoyable for girls for umm.. obvious...specific reasons :wink:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sure. It does have one of my favorite actresses though. I've always liked werewolves and vampires XD


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol who would that be?
and yes werewolves are..ermm... cool? :wink: :wink: :wink: 

And vampires :drool:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

kristin stewart, every since The Messangers.

Well, maybe not favorite..


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

i was really sad when the movie was over. I wanted to keep watching bella's life. It was weird.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Read the books!!! Lol. I read the first three within a week, and had to wait like 4-5 months to read the last one to come out.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol.
One thing about the movie. It's really intense.. Like.. if you get what I mean.
But it's such a good movie.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hm.. well maybe I'll buy the dvd or something.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

At least you can watch it again and again when its on DVD :greengrin: 
If you want to wait, get it on DVD, but it's really good and if you go to the movies its alright.
If that makes sense.
I still feel drowsy from being in a dark room with popcorn for 2 hours xD


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha! And yes that makes sense. What is it rated?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

unsure.
PG i think.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hold on Little Spider Monkey!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha.. I wonder how they pulled that off. Must used quite a bit of special effects.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

there are alot of good quotes from that.
Its a good mix of comedy, romance and fantasy.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I read the all the books in like two weeks(and I'm considering reading them again, lol) and I downloaded the whole movie off youtube and watched it on my iPod(well I haven't found the ending yet) and I LOVED IT  They did a really good job with special effects, and the guy they chose for Edward fits him perfectly, lol I thought it was a great movie


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I liked it---but it wasn't half as good as the books. The scenes were too abrupt and short. They had a tight budget---but since they made a big heap off twilight maybe they'll make New Moon better.
Robert Pattinson did a wonderful job; I really liked Kristin Stewart!
The Van scene was amazing, but like I said, the scenes were too short. 
Taylor Lautner was awesome as well, but I think my favorite movie character is Alice. She was hysterically funny. "oh, you do smell good." 
and "Just ignore rosalie, I do." from Edward. 
The first cafateria scene was hysterically funny. 
Jessica!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is PG-13. I liked it. But like Talitha thought, the scenes were too abrupt and short. I hope they do allow a larger budget for the second movie, then it can really be AMAZING!

My friends did a Twilight photo shoot, they did great! Atleast I think so :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

The biggest disappointment in the movie was the meadow scene; they should have made that alot longer!
I wish the author would finish midnight sun. The draft she has posted on her website is really, REALLY good.

ps. that is so cool, Chelsey!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My cousins are obsessed with Twilight. As you can probably tell :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Well Im glad I didnt read the book, if the scenes were short to you. Lol.
I loved it because Edward is mine  

Bella: How long have you been 17?
Edward: Uhh.. A while...
lmao.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

You need to watch Prince Caspian. That movie was amazing! 
But, Twilight comes close. :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey, those pics are really cool that your friends took, they must be super twilight fans 

I can't wait for New Moon


----------

